

IJulia: iPython Notebook for Julia - terhechte
https://github.com/JuliaLang/IJulia.jl

======
StefanKarpinski
To be clear: IJulia is still in a pre-release state but we're working on
getting it ready for general consumption in the next couple of weeks. Fernando
Perez's G+ post has a nice write up of the situation:

[https://plus.google.com/105051551851350439748/posts/GMNjgaug...](https://plus.google.com/105051551851350439748/posts/GMNjgaugGCf)

The Julia/Python interop, on the other hand, is already quite mature and
complete thanks to the incredible work of Steven G. Johnson (of FFTW fame),
who has also done the lion's share of the work on the native Julia kernel for
IPython.

------
terhechte
There's even an example notebook:
[http://nbviewer.ipython.org/url/jdj.mit.edu/~stevenj/IJulia%...](http://nbviewer.ipython.org/url/jdj.mit.edu/~stevenj/IJulia%2520Preview.ipynb)

------
ngoldbaum
You can do some pretty interesting stuff with this using julia's pycall
library:
[https://github.com/stevengj/PyCall.jl](https://github.com/stevengj/PyCall.jl)

------
carreau
Amazing how people achieve to put an uppercase I to IJulia, but not IPython!
:-)

------
joelthelion
Who is using Julia? Is it gaining traction in the academic community?

~~~
ovis
I think grad students make an obvious target audience. They both write a lot
of code, and (often) have freedom to choose their tools. My impression is that
that's where much of the original momentum for Python in the scientific
community came from as well.

~~~
joelthelion
I was one of these grad students a few years ago :)

